# When you register for class



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

Are you registering for a class based on the dog's ability or the human's experience? Captain knows a few basics. Sit, come, stay. But I did years of dog training in 4H, but my husband has never trained a dog before (besides learning the commands our dog already knew when he returned from deployment). I am thinking we should go for novice, but want to double check before we register.


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Hmm, I usually pick the class based on the dog's ability. Most class descriptions I've seen make it seem like that's the gauging item.


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

Ok beginner novice it is  I figured, but wanted to make sure! Hopefully Captain will do really well, well, I know he will.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

yup, it's at the dogs ability that matters. If the dog is at novice level, it doesn't matter who is handling him, he is entered in the novice class... I could go out there and buy a trained dog that has 'won out' of the classes beneath it, and I cannot enter it into a lower class. Where-as Paris is still at the entry level so that's where she's entered! It matters not what level of training/handling I can do!!


----------

